# D5100 or D7000?



## cvbcbcmv (Aug 23, 2011)

OK, so, I currently have a D3000. It's my first DSLR, and I've had it for approaching a year. It was fine for a while, but as I progressed in photography, it became very limiting. I'm now looking for my next camera. I have narrowed it down to the D5100 and the D7000. I'll be able to get the D5100 right at my brithday, but I'll probably have to wait another few months if I want the D7000 after that. What do you guys think I should get? It's not like I'm super professional, it's just, the D3000 gets limiting, I'm sure you all know, I mean, this is a photography forum. So, I want your guys's opinions, what should I do?


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Aug 23, 2011)

guys, I know there is a thread discussing this already, I mean, what's good for me! If you guys need more details on what I do I will give them to you. I like macro photography, landscapes, and sports photography, but I don't get a whole lot of situations for doing sports, so mainly macro and landscape.


----------



## edddial (Aug 23, 2011)

I think you most probably need Macro lens + extension tubes & wide-angle lens. If you have those already and have enough budget, get a D300s (or wait for it's replacement D400). D7000 is better than D5100 but I had bad experience already. See http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nikon/254218-d7000-mechanical-sound.html, and another one http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nikon/254535-d7000-oil-spots-sensor.html.

Anyway majority of the D7000 owner that replied to my thread has no problem at all with their unit. Probably different quality control here (product Made in Thailand). Nothing against the country or product, but my 2 years old D90 is far more better. So if you have the budget, macro lens (& necessary kits) etc. then get a D7000. If you want to go beyond that (i.e. you can wait), get the D400.

Just my opinion. ..and.. you never know, in few months there is D7100 (just like D3000->D3100, D5000->D5100).


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 23, 2011)

I agree with edddial....  either the D7000 (the 5100 would not be enough of a step up to make it worthwhile, imo!) or go with the D400 (but that is probably still going to be a serious chunk of change more than the D7000.)

I have a D7000... and have had no issues at all. I love the camera.. and would only stop using it if I get the D800 or the  D400. I would keep the D7000 for a backup body though...


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Aug 23, 2011)

the d7000 is the absolute top of my budget. I can't go higher.


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 23, 2011)

What specifically do you find limiting about the 3000? Can you give us examples?

Would you be better off buying some good glass, and continuing to work with your current body? Or possibly some flashes or accessories to help you improve your shots?  

What other gear do you currently have? What kind of photos do you like to shoot? 

Or are you like me, and like new toys?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Aug 23, 2011)

My D5000 played out in no time and I sold it and got a D7000 for more reasons than I can list within a few months. Don't waste your time and money on less.


----------



## boomer (Aug 23, 2011)

2WheelPhoto said:


> My D5000 played out in no time and I sold it and got a D7000 for more reasons than I can list within a few months. Don't waste your time and money on less.



This is good advice  I had a D90 before the D7000 and i LOVE my D7000!


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 23, 2011)

D7000


----------



## epmi314 (Aug 23, 2011)

D7000! Hands down!


----------



## orb9220 (Aug 23, 2011)

Yep love my D90 and wouldn't touch a entry level cam like the D5100. With it's lack of features and controls,smaller viewfinder. No flash commander mode to operate wirelessly nikon flashes or built in motor for more lens choices.

And D7000 if at all possible if not the D90 is a great bang for the buck second choice.
.


----------



## epracmetcon (Sep 20, 2011)

I recently(within the last month) purchased a D5100 and really wish now I would have went ahead and spent the extra money on the D7000..  I have been thinking about getting rid of the 5100 and picking up the 7000 but may wait until the D400 comes out.

I'd say go ahead and save and get the D7000.


----------



## flatflip (Sep 20, 2011)

Save up and get the D7000. I think it's a complete step up in class from the D5100. I love my D7000.


----------



## wallyjog (Sep 22, 2011)

D7000 is your best bet imo


----------



## ThomGrinberg (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi,
as owner of D5100 i think it is great camera, i also built a Nikon D5100 site/blog (Nikon D5100) which covers tutorials and comparisons to other cameras, including Nikon D5100 VS Nikon D7000 page (i am adding posts on weekly basis). 
basically - i think that the D5100 gives you great sensor (same as the D7000) and features for its price, and unless you really need all D7000 features, i'll say, save you'r money , and go with the D5100.
hope i helped.


----------



## flatflip (Sep 22, 2011)

ThomGrinberg said:


> Hi,
> as owner of D5100 i think it is great camera, i also built a Nikon D5100 site/blog (Nikon D5100) which covers tutorials and comparisons to other cameras, including Nikon D5100 VS Nikon D7000 page (i am adding posts on weekly basis).
> basically - i think that the D5100 gives you great sensor (same as the D7000) and features for its price, and unless you really need all D7000 features, i'll say, save you'r money , and go with the D5100.
> hope i helped.



Thom, I like your work on the website. My only DSLR is a D7000 w/ a Tamron 28-75 f/2.8 lens. I had a D5000 and I love the IQ and the ergonomics. I hated the 2.7 screen, so I would probably like the new 3" screen of the D5100. One of the reasons I moved to the D7000 is the focus motor but I still much prefer lenses with built in motors. I still love my dedicated controls on the D7000, a must for me.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 22, 2011)

better view finder, CLS lighting, focuses the D lenses....and thousands of other reasons I went to a D7000


----------



## Scarlet Siren (Sep 25, 2011)

My first DSLR is the D5100  I think in your case you should go for the D7000 definitely.   

I plan on skipping the updated D7000 and going a step above that when it's time for me to upgrade.   I don't think that's a bad plan!


----------



## Harrie_Meijers (Oct 17, 2011)

My first DSLR is the D7000. It took me months to convince myself, but I'm glad I waited and bought it.Lots of reasons, like more flexible with the choice of lenses, that will fitt and work. No need to look on the back screen when changing settings. Commander mode from the build in flash unit. Like some say hundreds of small extra's make it worth waiting and saving for the extra money to buy the D7000. Not only the sensor makes the camera.I heard several professional photographers being enthusiastic about the possibilities and the quality of the pictures from the D7000.


----------

